# GenArts Sapphire



## Protecus (27. November 2006)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de Community,

ich suche die Trial Version der bekannten Effektreihe "Sapphire" der Firma GenArts in der Version 1.061 für Windows. Da es diese Version mittlerweile nicht mehr im Netz zum Download gibt, wende ich mich nun an euch. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand die Setup-Datei (sollte so um die 10 MB groß sein) auf der Festplatte und könnte sie mir schicken. Oder vielleicht kennt jemand von euch doch eine Quelle im Internet für einen Download dieser "älteren" Version.

Mfg,
Protecus


----------



## Nico (27. November 2006)

Und wofür soll das gut sein? Warum nimmst Du nicht die neueste trial?


----------



## meta_grafix (27. November 2006)

Ähem, hust räusper !


----------

